# How I jet



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-csO6EC6H4&feature=youtu.be

So here's a video of todays job. Last time the line has been touched is 7/31/2011. I jetted it today cause the landlord was there and wanted me to do it. The video is real time and the video was never stopped except at the 54' mark. I ran the camera in, went to 54', hit pause turned the jetter and started the video again. 13hp, 4gpm 3500 psi jetter with a root ranger. The roots were light on this one but I do the same process for all my jetting.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Are you not afraid the ranger will damage your camera cable? I do the same thing but I pull it back then jet.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Maximumplumbing said:


> Are you not afraid the ranger will damage your camera cable? I do the same thing but I pull it back then jet.


You familiar with Independence Kentucky? 


The Courthouse Restaurant was built about 15 years ago. Switched to Willie's café, then Bulldogs, then a catering biz, then a daycare. 


A company that's good friends with the incoming restaurant owners came down from Harrison Ohio to pump the grease interceptor....

1500 gal tank solid as a rock to the top. 14 openings jetted, took two full tanks and a double pump out, even the main lateral to the city sewer was in horrible shape. 

Literally no one in all those years ever cleaned the grease interceptor. 

Guy charged a grand to do it all, if they didn't have someone that call was heading your direction.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Maximumplumbing said:


> Are you not afraid the ranger will damage your camera cable? I do the same thing but I pull it back then jet.


Been doing this long enough where if the push rod was damaged, it would've been damaged long ago. If worried, put some christie tape on it. Keep in mind this with a root ranger. I have no idea what happens with a spinning nozzle like a warthog. Also rotate the root ranger the entire time I step on the foot pedal.

Here's the setup on the ground. I like to have everything positioned like this every time.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice work bro


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

Great job! I'm convinced, I will invest in a root ranger! Sweet setup too.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

I literally just bought my first root ranger from Drain cables direct. $361.48 out the door. I hope I got the best deal. After seeing your video it made me a believer.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I think I got a little better with AJ Coleman but the price isn't bad. What kind of specs you have with your jetter? You may have to change the turbo nozzle.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

JAraiza said:


> I literally just bought my first root ranger from Drain cables direct. $361.48 out the door. I hope I got the best deal. After seeing your video it made me a believer.


Apparently you never saw this video.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

I have a small honda 2.4 gpm 3000 psi, 3/8 100ft custom reel made for residential only. Not sure if it's gonna cut it with the root ranger. What do you think? Just looking for the opportunity to upgrade, but haven't gotten into jetting much, plus I want a hot jetter.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Apparently you never saw this video. Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEW5ZB-kzHs


Nice video thanks for sharing. I've been looking on you tube for more intuitive videos but found few.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

JAraiza said:


> I have a small honda 2.4 gpm 3000 psi, 3/8 100ft custom reel made for residential only. Not sure if it's gonna cut it with the root ranger. What do you think? Just looking for the opportunity to upgrade, but haven't gotten into jetting much, plus I want a hot jetter.


Not gonna do it...sorry but you need bigger. My jetter is small and I'm seeing a 5.5 gpm 3500 psi 18hp engine and pump combo for 1400 but I can't justify it. My small 13hp jetter has never been stopped or unable to do a job. 

I'd pass on the hot jetter. To many components that can break for to little return.

Something to consider is what kind of drain cleaning do ou do or want to do? If it's roots in residential then a 13hp will work great. If it's resturants and bigger lines then you need bigger.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Not gonna do it...sorry but you need bigger. My jetter is small and I'm seeing a 5.5 gpm 3500 psi 18hp engine and pump combo for 1400 but I can't justify it. My small 13hp jetter has never been stopped or unable to do a job.
> 
> I'd pass on the hot jetter. To many components that can break for to little return.
> 
> Something to consider is what kind of drain cleaning do ou do or want to do? If it's roots in residential then a 13hp will work great. If it's resturants and bigger lines then you need bigger.


I was afraid of that. but then again, makes me excited to shop for a jetter with those specks. I eventually want to get into commercial work too.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone ever used a 1/2" root ranger? Canu get it down 4" cast clean out? Most residential sewers around here are 6 and sometimes 8" clay with typically only 4" access


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I just realized this on yesterdays jetting job although I knew this for awhile. The jetter I used for the video was 3500 psi with a 200' of 1/4 hose so I was only getting maybe 2000 psi at the nozzle. I now have a 3000 psi pump so I'm only getting 1500 psi at the nozzle but am still cutting roots like a champ. Point is....the lower pressure at the nozzle is probably the biggest reason why I never had camera damage. This may not be the best technique if you have higher nozzle pressure. 

BTW.....ordered a new 3/8 jetter with 1/4 ends(ridgid) so I'll only have 300 psi of pressure loss. If I was cutting roots no issues with 1500 psi, 2700 psi will blow them away


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

What's yur GPM Ben! I've got a 13hp Honda cart jetter as well, specs are 4000 psi at 4gpm although I haven't tested this set up yet at my hoses to see what I'm actually getting but been looking at getting a a root ranger as well. Thanks


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I also use a 13hp honda. 4.5 gpm 3000 psi for my current setup and my old setup was 4gpm 3500 psi. You'll need a 4.0 turbo nozzle to put on your root ranger to maximize performance.


----------

